# Hygro pinnatifida



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

It will grow fine in a low tech setup, slower then high tech, but will still grow.


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried growing this plant in a low/med excel tank and it didn't do too well. Lots of variables in my first tank so it could be anything. My plant kept breaking/becoming soft.

Bahugo, did you do anything in particular to get it to adapt?


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm curious too, I've read far too many accounts of people failing and specifically saying this plant is not for low-tech... I just really don't want to waste such a gorgeous plant that would thrive in someone's high-tech tank.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Someone locally has grown it in a biocube14 stocklight with no co2 just fine. It grew painfully slow for him though. He had one stem and it only sent out one sideshoot within the past couple months he's had it.
I'm growing it in my 20 gallon long tank, over a single 27W strip (CFL). I have very low co2 injection in the tank, but was doing fine without it beforehand. 
I'm pretty sure co2 is optional. It won't grow as fast as typical Hygrophila but should be fine overall. 

And I agree! It's a gorgeous, gorgeous plant. I'm really surprised at the lack of interest in this plant by a majority of the US planted-tank keepers.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I had a few stems melt away in my med light tank. At the time my co2 was not consistent and I believe that was the problem. I would sell them, but you might want to see what happens for you.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Crap, someone talk me out of setting up a dedicated tank built around the hygro pinnatifida  If I put it in its own tank with nothing but java fern and moss to compete against it might have a better shot...


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive got it in a apparently too high tech setup as the [censored][censored][censored][censored] grows sideways instead of up!!!!!


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Aw but hygro that grows sideways makes a nice midground "carpet". My hygro tiger grows sideways 75% of the time even in the lighting I have.

I think I've decided to keep the pinnatifida and make it the centerpiece plant in a small tank for the Aquabid betta of my dreams. Is this how people get multiple tank syndrome?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I have it in a couple tanks plus in an emersed set-up, In my high light tank 150w hqi it grows up, over, under, around, sideways you name it. what I'm trying to say is, it's a weed. In my bucephalandra growout tank under twin T-8's and no CO2 i throw cuttings in there and it's growing fine, I have a huge mass of it in there now. It also is establishing itself in my emersed set-up and is growing well too. I do know it likes high light but it likes other conditions as well. If anyone needs some let me know and I can send you all you need.

Len


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a few stems which are growing in low light, low tech plant that are doing quite well. No CO2, no ferts, and very very minimal maintenance. They are mostly growing sideways and have sent many runners. Substrate is ADA New Amazonia (Multi-Type). 

Let me know if yours melts. I can just send you a few stems on me if you'd like. Just pay shipping.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, I've never heard so many diverse experiences with a single plant. Thanks for the encouragement, I'll keep it and see how it does


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> I'm really surprised at the lack of interest in this plant by a majority of the US planted-tank keepers.


I think many people have still not heard about it, and the other reason is the ridiculous prices that hobbyists have been selling it for. But that should be changing. It is now being grown by Florida Aquatic nurseries in mass production and sold in bunches of 10 stems wholesale for about a dollar per bunch.

I got two bunches from them. After I photograph them I will be giving them away on my radio show to whoever wants them.

They do grow slow and will not turn red under low light. If you want to achieve that beautiful red color, you are going to need plenty of light. Otherwise it will be green.

It is also normal for this plant to grow horizontal, it is a creeping plant and will easily grow attached to wood, unlike other hygros. In fact, one way to get it red under low light is to put it on a piece of wood near the water surface.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting. Would you tie it to wood like a java fern? Lie the stem flat against the wood like an rhizome and let it grow upwards horizontally from the stem? I might consider doing that cause I can't even get to my substrate, the other hygros completely cover it.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I would do it like a java fern, but the roots will actually cement themselves onto the wood, unlike java fern, but I am not sure how long it takes them do do it, so they would need to be held in place for a while. More light the better though... and not 5 or 6 hours a day either... its a tropical plant, 10 hours or more a day


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Would you happen to have any pics of what it looks like attached to wood?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't. I have only read about people in Europe doing this, and Florida Aquatic has experimented with it.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

FriendsNotFood said:


> Would you happen to have any pics of what it looks like attached to wood?


Let me see what I can find when I get home I should have some shots o it attached to wood


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok here we go

In this shot the top red arrow shows it attached to wood, the middle one shows it attached to lava rock and the bottom one has it creeping across the substrate, I did nothing special it just sent down roots so i'm guessing if you tied a node to the wood it would eventuually send down roots. I actually have to pull it off all the time becuase I don't want it growing on the wood and rocks.









Here is a pile I took out of the tank









That same pile thrown in a tupperware container with some soil and lights










another bunch of it growing in my 10 gallon










All of this plus a bunch I have thrown away and sold came from a couple stems I bought 3 or 4 months ago.

Len


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> I have a few stems which are growing in low light, low tech plant that are doing quite well. No CO2, no ferts, and very very minimal maintenance. They are mostly growing sideways and have sent many runners. Substrate is ADA New Amazonia (Multi-Type).


Mine is also low light, low tech. My hygro is sending out runners but the main stem has also double in height in the past 2 months I've had it. It's bright green on the top side and still red on the underside. I love it!


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

It looks and behaves like my hygro tiger but with serrated leaves. Fun, it'll fit right in in my tank then.


----------

